# Div höhe = ganzer Bildschirm



## bananajo (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

Betrifft: http://.square7.ch/Forum/index.php
Mein Problem ist dass ich es  nicht hinbekomme den nach unten offenen Rahmen immer bis an das untere Ende des Bildschirms verlängern. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg


----------



## SpiceLab (23. August 2011)

Der Inhaltsumfang bestimmt die Elementhöhe, das ist der natürliche Lauf der Dinge.

Also müsste ein CSS-Trick herhalten, in dem der linke u. rechte Rahmen nicht für dieses Element definiert wird, sondern als Hintergrundbild beispielsweise für <body> fungiert, dessen Höhe auf 100% zu strecken ist.


----------



## bananajo (23. August 2011)

Ok dann muss ich wohl auf einen nach unten offenen Rahmen verzichten, da bei einem Hintergrundbild im body die breite des Inhaltes ja fix wären.


----------



## SpiceLab (23. August 2011)

Für eine variable Breite können die Rahmensegmente selbstverständlich auf zwei Elemente verteilt werden 

In etwa so:


```
<body>
    <div id="wrap">
        <!-- umschließt alle weiteren Seitenbereiche -->
    </div>
</body>
```


```
html,body 
{
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    height:100%;
}
body 
{
    background:url(borderLeft.png) left repeat-y;
}
div#wrap
{
    min-height:100%;
    background:url(borderRight.png) right repeat-y;
}
```


----------



## bananajo (23. August 2011)

So habe ich bereits den linken und rechten Rand (Farbverlauf von grau nach weiß) realisiert. Nur innerhalb dieses div bräuchte ich noch eine Box die bis nach unten geht.
Soll: http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php/file/NmvMK4cevC


----------



## SpiceLab (23. August 2011)

Hab da mal etwas Anschauungsmaterial aus meinem lokalen CSS-Archiv hervorgekramt ;-)

Entspricht zwar nicht ganz deiner Vorlage / Vorgabe, aber zum Studium der Technik ist es alle mal gut 

[edit]
Dein genutzter Farbverlauf würde folglich mit in die beiden Rahmen-Grafiken einfließen.
[/edit]


----------

